
Slingshot Apologia: We Didn't Design Slingshot for Planes (Joyent replies to DHH) - nickb
http://joyeur.com/2007/04/02/slingshot-apologia-we-didnt-design-slingshot-for-planes
======
Readmore
I see valid points on both sides of this issue. However, I think it's
definitely worth looking into tech like Slingshot to see what could happen
next. Rails has allowed the development of many applications that we would
have never seen otherwise, hopefully Slingshot will allow the same thing with
desktop apps.

------
mattjaynes
I'm so glad these guys responded so calmly and intelligently - a nice contrast
to DHH's embarrassing style.

~~~
keven
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/planetargon/127984254/>

~~~
mattjaynes
He he, good find.

It's like when grown children think it's cute to talk baby-talk. Sure it's
cute when babies do it, but after a certain age - it's just, well,
embarrassing - and a bit nauseating. You know they know better, but they're so
desperate to maintain the cuteness they had as a baby that they just can't
move on and think of something original and clever. Just embarrassing. Poor
guy - he must not be getting enough attention at home.

